

The Coddling of the American Mind - z_
http://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2015/09/the-coddling-of-the-american-mind/399356/?single_page=true

======
cafard
There is another piece linked on HN today with many of the same sound bites. I
haven't spent any time to speak of on college campuses in many years, and I
wonder how much of this is a steady problem and how much conspicuous cases
mentioned over and over.

------
SQL2219
I see similar behavior on this website. First read the article before you
start firing salvos.

~~~
z_
I think it is worthwhile to point out one specific section, which this web 2.0
has certainly intensified -- "If you want this woman to retain her fear for
life, you should help her avoid elevators.

But if you want to help her return to normalcy, you should take your cues from
Ivan Pavlov and guide her through a process known as exposure therapy."

Which applied online might mean that dissenting opinions and implementations
are important and not to be shied away from.

------
beerbajay
Man, all this shitting on young people is getting tiresome.

